# Yay! The gto is getting a jasper engine



## LS-Crazy (Jun 15, 2012)

The motor recently exploded, and I was thinking of giving it back to the dealership.

The shop i have it at said that they could order a jasper engine. 

They wouldnt charge storing of the vehicle while its sitting and i could make payments towards the account until i have enough to pay for it.

This is the kind of shop that i want to run later in life.

What do you guys think about an all repair shop? especially in a big city.

Autobody, performance, tuning, general repair, etc..


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

It is a nice gesture to front the money for a motor but like with that insurance auction I imagine there is a cheaper way to go... It occurred to me that maybe they are going to hold your money till you pay enough for the engine then purchase it? If that is so then again I would say go out and shop the market for an engine. What is it? LT1 or 2?


Just understand the need for caution. If they store your GTO for some time and things fall through they may put a mechanics lean on your car which will only complicate things if and when you default on the note.

Do your due diligence and I am sure there is a way to keep your goat.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm not trying to preach but I'd suggest you get some financial advice. If, by "giving it back to the dealer", you mean non-payment of a loan, you'll seriously damage your credit record which will jeopardize your chances of borrowing to begin a business. If you intend to pay the repair shop installments for work not done, you run the risk of the shop going out of business and losing your money.


----------



## LS-Crazy (Jun 15, 2012)

Gotagoat said:


> I'm not trying to preach but I'd suggest you get some financial advice. If, by "giving it back to the dealer", you mean non-payment of a loan, you'll seriously damage your credit record which will jeopardize your chances of borrowing to begin a business. If you intend to pay the repair shop installments for work not done, you run the risk of the shop going out of business and losing your money.


ill still be paying the note and i do have extra money at the end of the each paycheck that will go towards it. I was going to have it repoed but then changed my mind. It wont be that long before i have the money for it. I have 3 grand coming in a month thats going towards it


For the first post its an ls2


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

Here is an example of an LS2 in Houston for 5900 and that includes a six speed and even the undercarage to go with it.

Parting out 2005 Pontiac GTO w/cammed LS2 6.0 6 speed


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope jasper's customer service is better then it was years ago when I sold them. If there was a problem, and there always was, they would make you jump through hoops, do this test, that test, messure this, dial indicate that, ....miss or unable to do any of the tests (and it seemed they just made stuff up unrelated to your problem till you couldn't), and declined the claim.


----------

